# Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!​*
Bei den Kollegen der jagenden Fraktion von Outfox-World habe ich wieder einmal einen in meinen Augen hervorragenden Artikel gefunden, auf den ich euer Augenmerk lenken möchte.

*JÄGERIN BRINGT GRÜNEN-POLITIKERIN IN ERKLÄRUNGSNOT*
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/jaegerin-bringt-gruenen-politikerin-in-erklaerungsnot.html



> _Mit der Serie „# ausgesetzt“ ist dem WDR ein kleines Glanzstück im Grundrauschen der Wahlkampfberichterstattung gelungen.
> 
> Vor laufender Kamera werden Politiker mit Menschen zusammengebracht, mit denen sie ansonsten eher weniger zu tun haben. Doch genau diese Menschen sind es, die die Konsequenzen ihrer Politik oft direkt zu spüren bekommen.
> 
> ...




Ich kann nur empfehlen, nicht nur den Film in der Mediathek anzuschauen, sondern auch den Artikel zu lesen und dann auch das Fazit zu verstehen:


> _Unterm Strich steht die Frage, ob es fair ist, dass sich Löhrmann den Fragen einer Frau stellen muss, die einen so deutlichen Wissensvorsprung hat. Vielleicht nicht ganz. Aber es ist nötig, gerade so kurz vor der Landtagswahl in einem Bundesland, in dem Mensch, Tier und Natur die Konsequenzen eines grünen Jagdrechts zu spüren bekommen (wir berichteten)._





> _Dass sich beim Thema Landesjagdgesetz etwas tun muss, meint übrigens auch die *Jägerstiftung Natur + Mensch. *Im Hinblick auf die bevorstehenden Wahlen in NRW hat sie ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem sie ein klares Statement gegen die verfehlte Umweltpolitik der rot-grünen Landesregierung setzt: „Natur ist nicht grün, Natur ist aktiv!“
> Das Video können Sie sich hier anschauen>>_



-------------------------------------------​
Wenn man sieht, wie aktiv und kompetent hier die Kollegen der Jagdseite sind, und wie peinlich bis gar nicht da wieder die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei - ob Land oder Bund -  sich und ihre Themen einbringen, können die Angelkollegen in NRW froh sein, dass die Niederlande nur um die Ecke sind - oder wenigstens Niedersachsen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Sehr gut, dass da eine Jägerin am Start war - denn so sind zumindest pauschalabwiegelnd-themenfremde "Machotum"-Politokorrektgackereien von grüner Seite in diesem Fall von vorn herein ausgeschlossen.

Zur Naturentfremdung sagte ja schon einst Harald Schmidt: Nicht jeder Städter ist ein Grüner, aber jeder Grüne ist ein Städter.


----------



## Rannebert (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Ich höre immer nur: 'Ausgleich schaffen' #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zur Naturentfremdung sagte ja schon einst Harald Schmidt: Nicht jeder Städter ist ein Grüner, aber jeder Grüne ist ein Städter.


:q:q:q

Kannte ich nicht, gefällt mir aber - ein anderer:
Lieber nen Ort im Grünen als nen Grünen im Ort ;-)))

Und als Angler aktuell zur SH-Wahl (und als grün regierter BWler):
Gott bewahre uns vor Sturm und Wind .....
.. und GRÜNEN, die in einer Regierung sind


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Tja, das hat die Jägerin und Waldbäuerin Frau Zeppke-Sors ziemlich gut gemacht. Sicher in der Argumentation, eloquent und doch sehr sympathisch. Alle Achtung. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

und das mir als Angler und bekennendem Macho...
:g:g

Aber ich hab das ja nicht umsonst gebracht - das war KLASSE!!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Spezialtheoretiker könnte man solche Spezialisten nennen... Von Tuten und Blasen keinen blassen, aber den Dicken markieren wollen oder müssen!
Gerade hier in Hessen wird gezeigt, wie es geht... Der Waschbär bekommt als "neue einheimische Art" eine Schonzeit, obwohl man EU-weit den Bestand reduzieren will; hingegen der Zander wird als Neozoe behandelt, dessen Schonzeit gestrichen und Schonmaß erhöht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Grüner Ministerin (war die nicht Lehrerin, Kindergärtnerin oder SozPäd oder sowas in Hessen?) wird auch in Hessen ohne jede Fachkenntnis auf Jäger und Angler losgelassen..


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Ja, so ungefähr. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher - auch wohl ohne Kenntnis der Einhaltung entsprechender gesetzlicher Änderungen beim Jagdrecht...


----------



## macman (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur: 'Ausgleich schaffen' #q



War auch mein erster Gedanke. "Ausgleich schaffen"#q wofür?#q


----------



## Lorenz (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur: 'Ausgleich schaffen' #q



Das ist auch wichtig.
Nur hätte man halt auch mal argumentieren  müssen, statt oberflächlich zu bleiben und Phrasen rauszuhauen |rolleyes  Die  Politikerin befasst sich aber sicher mit sehr vielen Themen und kann  nicht von allem viel Ahnung haben. Inwiefern Politiker oder Fachleute die Positionen der Partei bzw. der Politiker festlegen bzw. ausarbeiten weiß ich nicht.



macman schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke. "Ausgleich schaffen"#q wofür?#q



Eine Art Ausgleich z.B. zwischen Interessen des Naturschutz, der Landnutzer und der Wirtschaft ist wichtig. Als Angler wollen wir ja auch nicht, dass alles wirtschaftlichen/finanziellen Interessen untergeordnet wird; man denke z.B. an Wasserkraftanlagen, Fischtreppen, Mindestabflüsse (unter Talsperren), Gewässerver- und -ausbau, Gewässerrandstreifen (Verlust land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Flächen!), Konflikte zwischen Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei (wer zöge da dann wohl den Kürzeren?), ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Kannte ich nicht, gefällt mir aber - ein anderer:
> Lieber nen Ort im Grünen als nen Grünen im Ort ;-)))




#6
:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Politiker werden gewählt.
Nicht nach ihrer Sachkenntnis.
Oder hat von der leyden etwa gedient?


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Das ist ein gutes Beispiel für die Verdummung der Menschheit.
Man argumentiert mit Behauptungen und stößt bei den  Uninteressierten auf fruchtbaren Boden. 
Das hat Methode bei Peta, Nabu und den Grünen.
Genau deswegen ist es dringendst erforderlich, sich diesen Rattenfängern entgegenzustellen und faktenbasiert diese abstrusen Konstrukte der gutesgewissenmachenden Allesschützer (am meißten schützen sie sich ja selbst) ad absurdum zu führen.
Aber...
ach, da hör ich jetzt lieber auf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ach, da hör ich jetzt lieber auf


Blutdruck?
:q:q:q


----------



## Ammon (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Warum wird nicht der zuständige Minister oder Fachpolitiker befragt? Insbesondere wenn ich keine Allgemeinplätze will. Mir bleibt der Eindruck als wäre das ein ziemlich schlechter Versuch des Politikerbashings. Ich jedenfalls erwarte nicht von einer Bildungspolitikerin, dass sie hierzu mit Detailwissen aufwartet. Das ist nicht ihre Aufgabe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Der große Jäger- und Anglerfeind Remmel hat ja auch nicht mehr Ahnung von der Materie als zuständiger Minister..


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Ich Blutdruck, und wie.

Diese ******* Grünen ********* mit ihrem ********* "die Natur sich selbst überlassen. Die ziehen mit Ihrem ******** Gesülze den gesamten, ehrlichen Naturschutz nicht nur in den Dreck, sondern bewirken damit auch genau das Gegenteil.
Nach nun fast 40 Jahren Kartierungsarbeit im Naturschutz kann ich belegen, dass die Biodiversität in den allermeisten sich selbst überlassenen "Naturschutzgebieten" drastisch zurückgegangen ist. Nimmt man die Daten der die sich selbst überlassenen Naturschutzgebiete umgebenden, genutzten Flächen als 100% an, ergeben sich was die Artenvielfalt angeht bei den Naturschutzgebieten folgende Werte.

Pilze 3 %
Insekten 20%
Pflanzen 30 %

Nur in NSG, wo aufwändige Pflegemaßnahmen (als Ersatz für eine extensive Nutzung) durchgeführt werden, ist die Artenvielfalt innerhalb größer als außerhalb. Das sind in meinem Kreis 2 von 64. Für den Rest ist kein Geld da oder es sind ökologisch wertlose "Ausgleichsflächen". 

Anstatt sich dafür einzusetzen, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen, sollten die ********* Grünen sich besser dafür einsetzen, den zur Zeit stattfindenden Raubbau an unseren Wäldern, Überdüngung und den Eintrag von Neonikotinoiden zu verhindern.

Fakt ist, dass die Grünen mit die schlimmsten Neozoen sind, die unsere Natur in den letzten 30 Jahren invasiv bevölkern.
Keine Ahnung von nichts, aber große Fresse.


----------



## Ammon (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der große Jäger- und Anglerfeind Remmel hat ja auch nicht mehr Ahnung von der Materie als zuständiger Minister..



Dann wäre er ja noch geeigneter für so ein Format um das Unwissen zu offenbaren. Schade, dass diese Chance nicht genutzt wurde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ammon schrieb:


> Warum wird nicht der zuständige Minister oder Fachpolitiker befragt? Insbesondere wenn ich keine Allgemeinplätze will. Mir bleibt der Eindruck als wäre das ein ziemlich schlechter Versuch des Politikerbashings. Ich jedenfalls erwarte nicht von einer Bildungspolitikerin, dass sie hierzu mit Detailwissen aufwartet. Das ist nicht ihre Aufgabe.



Frag den Papst, ob er die Stellungen des Kamasutra kennt. Und selbst da würde mich ein "Ja" weniger überraschen, als wenn Remmel nur den Hauch einer Ahnung von Naturschutz hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Frag den Papst, ob er die Stellungen des Kamasutra kennt. Und selbst da würde mich ein "Ja" weniger überraschen, als wenn Remmel nur den Hauch einer Ahnung von Naturschutz hat.


:q:q:q


----------



## schomi (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Die Natur soll sich selbst überlassen werden - und warum überlassen die Grünen nicht den Menschen sich selbst?
Die Natur kann alleine leben -  und der Mensch nicht?
Wie konnte die Menschheit nur so weit kommen, bis zum 14. Mai 1993 - ohne die Grünen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Nur Irre:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...idechsen-kostet-bahn-millionen-a-1146882.html

Wieviel sinnvolle Projekte zum Erhalt der Natur hätte man mit 15 Mio. Euro umsetzen können?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nur Irre:



Hier ist 'ne Faxenburg offen, es ist nicht zu glauben. Absurdistan!|bigeyes


----------



## Frame (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Ich sehe da nur nen Trailer beim Mediathek Link.
Der kann aber wohl kaum gemeint sein.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

bei mir macht der Link auf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nur Irre:
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...idechsen-kostet-bahn-millionen-a-1146882.html
> 
> Wieviel sinnvolle Projekte zum Erhalt der Natur hätte man mit 15 Mio. Euro umsetzen können?



Und wieviel erst mit den Milliarden, die in diesem bescheuerten Projekt versenkt werden ?


----------



## Angler2097 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Ich habe es gestern auch gelesen. Der pure Wahnsinn.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

...und kaum einer wird sich an die Anfänge der Grünen zurück erinnern.
Als Jäger, Angler und Naturschützer noch Seite an Seite für den Nutzen der Natur kämpften und gemeinsam gegen die Gefahren der zunehmenden Industriealisierung. 

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-mein-freund-weiss-ganz-allein-der-wind.html

35 Jahre später ist nichts mehr davon übrig geblieben bei den so genannten "Grünen" von heute, außer der Farbe und gelegentlichen gelben Stickern mit roten Sonnen und dem Text "Atomkraft nein danke". Geblieben ist nichts anderes als schlimmster Ökofaschismus und hirn- und gedankenlose Naturevakuierung mit all den Folgen, die wie von Experten nachgewiesen ist, genau dem Schaden, was diese Idioten zu schützen versuchen. 
Schützt die Natur vor Grüner Umweltpolitik!
Ein Aufruf, dem wir Angler uns unbedingt anschließen sollten, vor allem diejenigen von euch, die lieber angeln statt wählen gehen, z.B. nächsten Sonntag hier in NRW :m


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Ganz schön viel Meinung für so wenig Ahnung.


----------



## UMueller (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Anstatt sich dafür einzusetzen, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen, sollten die Grünen sich besser dafür einsetzen, den zur Zeit stattfindenden Raubbau an unseren Wäldern, Überdüngung und den Eintrag von Neonikotinoiden zu verhindern.


Seh ich genauso.#6 Die Partei ist unwählbar. Zu ihren Anfängen war das aber noch anders als eine Umweltbewegung dringend notwendig war. Wir würden heute nicht mal an Meerforellenlaichbäche denken und wenn ja wärste ein naiver Naturträumer oder Spinner. Einer "Die Schornsteine müssen qualmen" Mentalität musste also Einhalt geboten werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und kaum einer wird sich an die Anfänge der Grünen zurück erinnern.
> Als Jäger, Angler und Naturschützer noch Seite an Seite für den Nutzen der Natur kämpften und gemeinsam gegen die Gefahren der zunehmenden Industriealisierung.
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-mein-freund-weiss-ganz-allein-der-wind.html
> ...


 
 Tja die "Grünen" sind eben auch nicht mehr das was sie einmal waren.
 Sie stehen für alles Mögliche, aber immer weniger für Naturerhalt zum Wohle der Menschen. 
 Da haben sie sich gewandelt und nicht wenige die hier nun geschrieben haben, sind diesen einstigen grünen Vorstellungen so treu geblieben, das sie die "Grünen" nun ablehnen.
 Wobei Ich nur für mich aussagen mag, Andere aber mindestens ähnlich einschätze.
 Der Witz ist, das Sie nun für Viele wählbar sind, denen Natur-Interesse am A. vorbei geht.


----------



## Darket (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grüner Ministerin (war die nicht Lehrerin, Kindergärtnerin oder SozPäd oder sowas in Hessen?) wird auch in Hessen ohne jede Fachkenntnis auf Jäger und Angler losgelassen..


Als gelernter Erzieher und studierter Sozialarbeiter, der eigentlich immer Lehrer werden wollte, verbitte ich mir den hier intendierten Seitenhieb.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Darket schrieb:


> Als gelernter Erzieher und studierter Sozialarbeiter, der eigentlich immer Lehrer werden wollte, verbitte ich mir den hier intendierten Seitenhieb.:q


Meine Ex-Frau SozPäd, meine Schwägerin Lehrerin - nenn mich halt "geschädigt"....
:g:g:g


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Masochist trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## Darket (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Thomas, falls es hilft: ich mag den Großteil meines Berufsstandes auch nicht. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Darket schrieb:


> Thomas, falls es hilft: ich mag den Großteil meines Berufsstandes auch nicht. #q


#6#6#6


----------



## UMueller (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

In dem Film - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv! -gehts um Umweltzerstörung durch übermäßigen Biogasanlagenausbau und Maismonokulturen.Zwar schön anzuschauen aber es ist ein reiner Propagandafilm gegen die Grünen und somit nicht ganz fair. Bis zum Jahr 2004 wurden Biogasanlagen auch nur mit Abfällen meist vom eigenen Hof betrieben und war auch mehr was für Idealisten unter den Bauern die autark sein wollten. Klar das die Grünen sowas unterstützen wollten. Dann kamen die Energiepflanzen und ab Jahr 2004 gab es Bonus für Bauern die ihre Anlagen damit betrieben. Sowas musste aber verabschiedet werden und war weiß Gott nicht nur von den Grünen gewollt sondern auch von der CDU, ging es doch um ihre Klientel die Bauern. 2009 eskalierte es aber weil Sigmar Gabriel(SPD) nun noch mehr Fördergelder draufpackte obwohl schon die Problematik durch Biogasanlagen erkennbar war. Da waren es sogar die Grünen die das dann nicht wollten. Das Kind war aber durch Sigmar in den Brunnen gefallen und die nochmalige Förderung wurde mit breiter Mehrheit vor allem der CDU verabschiedet. Danach gab es diesen Biogasanlagen ich sag mal Wildwuchs mit den uns Anglern wohl bekannten Folgen durch zahlreiche Havarien dieser ach so grünen Energie. 
Ich wollt damit mal zeigen wie Propaganda gemacht wird und Leute die das zum ersten Mal sehen das dann auch noch glauben sollen. Monster Traktoren auf monströsen Halden von geschreddertem Mais. Das sollen die Grünen gewesen sein. Wohl kaum. Wohl doch eher CDU. So und nun zerreißt mich. Aber fair bleiben. Wähl schließlich keine Angelgegner.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Hallo,

na ja, aber die Grundlage dazu wurde im Jahr 2000 mit dem Erneuerbaren Energien Gesetz geschaffen und das haben die Grünen verbrochen. Dafür haben wir aber auch so ziemlich den höchsten Strompreis von Europa.
Wer glaubt, dass mit dieser Energieerzeugung der Strombedarf bei uns zu decken ist, der kann auch an den Osterhasen glauben.
Ohne Subventionen hätte bei uns eh keiner eine Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach und im Süden der Republik gäbe es keine Windräder und es gäbe auch kaum die blödsinnigen Kleinkraftwasserwerke.
Ganz einfach weil, würde nur der reale Strompreis dafür gezahlt, das alles total unwirtschaftlich wäre. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

und hier *bitte bei der Angelpolitik bleiben und nicht allgemein werden* - da haben die GRÜNEN genügend verbrochen und tun das noch als parlamentarischer Arm der ökomanen, spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie mit erbschleichenden Drückerkolonnen um NABU, BUND, PETA, WWF, Greenpeace (Nachtangelverbot, Angelverbote, Besatzverbote, Aufhebung Hegepflicht etc.) etc..


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und hier *bitte bei der Angelpolitik bleiben und nicht allgemein werden* - da haben die GRÜNEN genügend verbrochen und tun das noch als parlamentarischer Arm der ökomanen, spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie mit erbschleichenden Drückerkolonnen um NABU, BUND, PETA, WWF, Greenpeace (Nachtangelverbot, Angelverbote, Besatzverbote, Aufhebung Hegepflicht etc.) etc..


 
 Finde den Wiederspruch.

 Mache es doch lieber anders herum, welche der Parteien hat viel für Fische, Angler oder Gewässer in Deutschland in den letzten Jahren gemacht?
 Schwupp, schneiden die Grünen da weder besser noch schlechter wie Andere ab.
 Alles relativiert sich dann, von Einzelfällen einmal abgesehen.
 Aber in der Gesamt-Summe, wurde (kaum etwas)/nichts verbessert.
 Die Grünen haben da immerhin viel bewegt, Andere eher weniger.
 Nicht zu tun kann vor Feindschaften schützen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Das ist falsch, weil die Grünen mit der Durchseuchung von Ministerien und Behörden entweder direkt oder über ihre NABU/BUND-Konsorten für Angler und Angeln schon richtig viel Schaden angerichtet haben.

Das Schlimme:
Dass andere Parteien auf diese Ökomanen immer wieder reinfallen und alles blind abnicken, sobald sie nur "Schutz" hören (ausser Anglerschutz, der ist allen wurscht), ist zum erbrechen.

Ob SPD in NRW, NDS; etc., CDU in B-W als Juniorpartner oder in Hessen etc., in Thüringen die LINKE,  und in SH überlegt sich sogar die FDP (Kubicki), die oft zu Angeln und Anglern stand, eine Koalition mit der Bevormundungs-, Verbots- und Aussperrpartei der GRÜNEN und macht sich damit auch unglaubwürdig (wenns so kommt)..

Aber die Haupttreiber für Bevormundung, Verbote und Aussperrungen für Angler und beim Angeln sind dennoch immer noch die GRÜNEN - und ihre spendensammelnde, ökomane Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten..


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

[edit by Admin - Leute, so nicht]


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



			
				Thomas9904;4666571

Das Schlimme:
Dass andere Parteien auf diese Ökomanen immer wieder reinfallen und alles blind abnicken schrieb:
			
		

> Reinfallen ist witzig.
> Oft haben sie sehr bewusst zum "Grünen" Feigenblatt in Koalitionen gegriffen um Ihre eigenen Ziele zu verdecken.
> Reingefallen sind oft auch viele "Grüne".
> Aus vielen an sich richtigen Dingen wie Müllvermeidung oder Trennung, Pflichtpfand, oder auch Öko-Strom wurde oft ein fettes Geschäft ohne rechten Sinn.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus:
Mit JEDER Partei kann man OHNE GRÜNE auch etwas Positives für Angler und Angeln erreichen.

MIT KEINER Partei in Koalition mit GRÜNEN ist etwas Positives für Angler und Angeln möglich....


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

https://www.gruene.de/wahl-2013/klargestellt-geruechte-ueber-gruene-politik.html

#7 ist interessant.
Ist zwar von 2013, aber immerhin....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Aktuell Grüne in B-W:
KEINE Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot mit GRÜNEN!!

Obwohl ALLE anderen Parteien im LANDTAG das mitmachen würden und NUR Wahlversprechenbrecher Hauk (CDU, zuständiger Minister als Juniorpartner der Grünen, der in ALLEINIGER Verantwortung das in der Verordnung ändern könnte...) mit den GRÜNEN gemeinsame Sache GEGEN Angler und Angeln macht...


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktuell Grüne in B-W:
> KEINE Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot mit GRÜNEN...



Ist bekannt.
Aber vielleicht kann man diese GRÜNEN in B-W mal mit der Aussage der Bundespartei konfrontieren und um eine Klarstellung der Klarstellung bitten.
Das kannst Du ja als Journalist mal anfordern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

Dass dazu AUSGERECHNET von Grünen in B-W (Sex mit Kindern, Freigabe von Drogen etc., man kennt ja diese grünen Urthemen und "Probleme" (Beck z. B.)) beim Thema herabsetzen des Mindestalters beim Angeln dann eingebracht wird, man müsse wegen Grausamkeit/Töten *den Kinderschutzbund einschalten,* bevor man sowas freigibt (war, glaube ich (muss ich nochmal gucken) der GRÜNE Pix) sei hier nur am Rande als weitere grüne Perversität bei ihrem Feldzug gegen Angler und Angeln und für Aussperrung, Bevormundung und Verbote noch angemerkt....



raubangler schrieb:


> Ist bekannt.
> Aber vielleicht kann man diese GRÜNEN in B-W mal mit der Aussage der Bundespartei konfrontieren und um eine Klarstellung der Klarstellung bitten.
> Das kannst Du ja als Journalist mal anfordern....


Braucht man nicht, da sie nur geschrieben haben, es wäre nicht als Bundesgesetz geplant bzw. stümnde nicht in ihrem BUNDEStagwahlprogramm- geht ja auch nicht (Ländersache) und muss ja auch nicht, da sie das (siehe B-W) ganz gut in den Ländern ohne Bundespartei regeln..

Da gings nur drum Trittin wieder reinzuwaschen..

REINE , bösartige, anglerfeindliche GRÜNEN-Heuchelei ist das für mich.

*Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind....

..und Grünen, die in einer Regierung sind*


----------



## raubangler (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Es geht nur um den einen Satz:

*"Denn erstens ließe sie sich aus Sicht der Bundestagsfraktion weder natur- noch tierschutzpolitisch begründen."*

Kleine Anfrage an die Bundestagsfraktion, ob die das immer noch so sehen.
Parallel kleine Anfrage an die Grünen in B-W, wie sie zu der Aussage der Bundestagsfraktion stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Die müssen erst mal hier antworten:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Auch eine coole Nummer:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...r-nandus-bohren-ranger-eier-an-a-1147216.html

Der Witz an der Sache: Obwohl Nandus in Deutschland offensichtlich Neozoen sind, dürfen die Eier nur dann angebohrt werden, wenn sie noch keine Embryos enthalten. Wir wundern uns, wenn die Kormoran-Bestände überhand nehmen, wenn in Deutschland noch nicht mal Nandu-Bestände effektiv bekämpft werden dürfen. Ich packs nicht ...

Ab kommenden Dienstag dürfen Gelege übrigens gar nicht mehr manipuliert werden. Wegen der Embryos |bigeyes


----------



## Frame (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> REINE , bösartige, anglerfeindliche GRÜNEN-Heuchelei ist das für mich.
> 
> *Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind....
> 
> ..und Grünen, die in einer Regierung sind*



Für mich ist das nur eines der vielen Zitate oder auch Kommentare von anderen Usern die mir (wieder mal) zu hart an der Grenze zur Volksverhetzung liegen.

Ich nehme das jetzt einfach mal als Beispiel um meinem Unmut Luft zu machen.

Was glaubts Ihr eigentlich hinter Euren rosa Wolken vom Fangvergnügen wo die Gewässer "in diesem unseren Land" inzwischen wären ohne die die hier inzwischen fast täglich "vertoifelt" werden?

Nicht jeder von denen hier "vertoifelten" ist ein Lichtblitzer der auch im Sinne von Anglern propagiert usw,... Eh klar.

Von Kindheit an hab ich Interessenkonflikte, Diskussionen usw. aber auch Freundschaften mit genau diesen Leuten.
*Aber null Probleme weil ich mit denen rede, mit denen man reden kann. 
*
(Dabei bin ich gar nicht eloquent oder so... aber man fragt mich ggf. vor einer Pressemitteilung nach meiner Meinung:
Horsche mol, des konnschte so nedd bringe weil des unn dess...)

Kann leider nicht beurteilen wen Du da bei Dir in BW als potenzielle Gesprächspartner hättest, 
aber ich indiziere mal da läuft seit Jahren vermutlich überhaupt nix in der Richtung?

Und genau das ist der Punkt. Nur mal als Beispiel der neue Leitartikel: Angler versenken Tannenbäume. Bund und Nabu wurden nicht gesehen...

Ja wurden die denn gefragt und eingeladen? Wenn ja, dann von wem? In welcher Weise?

Da hängt das Problem aus meiner Sicht ganz stark.

Bzw. die Karre ist schon lange in den Bach gefahren.

Ich schätze das AB als Forum für anglerische Fachkompetenz wie kein anderes, aber diese beinahe täglichen politischen Meinungsmachen ganz und gar nicht!!!

Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft wenn Mappus, Öttinger & Co nicht wegbewegt worden wären ginge es BW oder D besser?

Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft die Grünen, Bund oder Nabu usw. wären schuld daran dass der Transport einer einzigen Eidechse bis zu 4.000€ kosten würde bei S 21? 
Wer hat denn dieses Projekt verzapft?

Nö, mit Ötti und Mappus hättet Ihr 20 neue Projekte von der Sorte. Eins größer wie das andere. Ich sach nur Mappus EnBW verkaufen...#q

Glaubt Ihr das nach dem Wahltag noch irgendeine Aussage zählt#c

Jo, sicher haben die Grünen auch alten Peripherdreck am Stecken, aber wer zum Geier hat hier Parteispendenskandale der schwarzen zitiert usw.?
(Da liegt noch heute der Rechtsdeckel des Mantel des Schweigens von Birne dem Dicken, der wenn er das Gesicht verzieht auch Raum und Zeit biegt...|wavey

Macht Eure eigene Politik im Dialog vor Ort mit den Leuten. Bie mir hats auch ganz klein angefangen. Grüner Bürgermeister, Weiherreinigungen mit Pfadfindern, grüner Jugend, Nabu Bund usw..
Anschliessend Eintopfessen. Pressebericht.

(So, musste mir mal Luft machen. Bin kein Politiker wohlgemerkt. Nur ein Angler und Jäger der seit Kindheit zwar Konflikte, aber keinen Stress mit Umweltgruppen oder auch Umweltparteien hat. Nedd emol mit den Vogelschützern. Stinkt mir wie hier immer allgemein verhetzt wird:m)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

So wie Pix (GRÜNE) dann im Parlament sagt, bei Senkung des Mindestalters zum Angeln müsse man erst Kinderschutzorganisationen fragen..

Auf Video zu sehen (inkl. der ganzen unsäglichen Debatte:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/mediathek/videos.html (7. Sitzung vom 29. Juni 2016, Teil 3 von 3, dort TOP 5, Pix mit Kinderschutzorga ab Zeit 1.h07.min10))

Nicht mal ich verlange auch heute trotz der grünen Vergangenheit mit entsprechenden früheren grünen Programmen ohne vernünftige Aufarbeitung, dass man Kinderschutzorganisationen fragen sollt, bevor man Kinder unter einem bestimmten Alter mit GRÜNEN reden lässt, so wie die GRÜNEN (hier Pix) es aktuell verlangen, bevor man die Kids mit Angler loslässt..

Kann jeder mit GRÜNEN zusammen arbeiten, der das will.

Angeln wird dadurch in meinen Augen aber mittel- bis langfristig abgeschafft werden.



> Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft wenn Mappus, Öttinger & Co nicht wegbewegt worden wären ginge es BW oder D besser?


Die CDUler haben in BW wie auch die SPD bereits klar Angler verraten und Wahlversprechen gebrochen, haben wir genauso gebracht und angeprangert.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4484664#post4484664


----------



## hans albers (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



> [edit by Admin - Leute, so nicht]


was ist denn das für ein abstruser vergleich ???

naja ,niveau lässt grüssen..

ansonsten stimme ich
@Frame  100 % zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



hans albers schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein abstruser vergleich ???
> 
> naja ,niveau lässt grüssen..
> 
> ...


Bitte Link zu dem Zitat, finde ich auf Anglerboard nicht.


----------



## hans albers (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

schau mal ne seite zurück...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Da steht es nirgends.
********* - gefunden und übersehen. SORRY!!*

Editiert..


----------



## Frame (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



hans albers schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein abstruser vergleich ???
> 
> naja ,niveau lässt grüssen..
> 
> ...



good posting|wavey:

Übrigens den eigentlichen Link konnte ich ja auch nicht öffnen.
(Vermutlich nur den danach wegen UBlockorigin oder anderen FF-Addons.)

Das ist sehr schade weil ich ins "blaue" schiesse aber damit vermutlich ohne das überhaupt gesehen zu haben etwas mehr als den Rand der Zielscheibe treffe...?

@Thomas: ich will Dir nix übles unterstellen!

Eher nur nen gewissen Schwenk in eine üble Richtung vermeiden... über deren monatelange Tendenzen ich mir mal Luft machen musste.

BW war übrigens angeltechnisch das tollste Bundesland wo ich mal gewohnt habe. Betonung liegt inzwischen auf war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Frame schrieb:


> über deren monatelange Tendenzen ich mir mal Luft machen musste.


Politisch gibts im Anglerboardforum NUR angelpolitisch, NIEMALS partei- oder allgemeinpolitisch - hat jeder bei den Regeln anerkannt..

*Und dabei gibt es für mich eine GLASKLARE Richtung/TENDENZ, die für JEDE Partei gleich gilt*, und Hand derer ich hier (unabhängig meiner persönlichen parteipolitischen Meinung) berichte und kommentiere :
Für oder gegen Angler 
Für weniger Verbote oder für mehr
Hält Versprechen gegenüber Anglern oder nicht..
etc.

Wenn Kubicki von der FDP (FDP zur Zeit das anglerfreundlichste was es in Parteien gibt) mit den GRÜNEN oder der in SH auch anglerfeindlichen SPD koalieren würde, kannste schon "nette" Kommentare einplanen von mir (gibt einige FDPler, denen ich das auch schon kund getan habe und die mich nicht mehr alle mögen wie vorher deswegen)..

Da bin ich absolut parteineutral und es geht hier nur um für oder gegen Angeln.



und sorrry dafür, aber bei der Vorlage kann ich mirs nicht verkneifen ...:


Frame schrieb:


> BW war übrigens angeltechnisch das tollste Bundesland wo ich mal gewohnt habe. Betonung liegt inzwischen auf war.


... und dann kamen die GRÜNEN an die Regierung....

Gott bewahre uns (Angler) vor Sturm und Wind...
........ und GRÜNEN, die in einer Regierung sind


----------



## Frame (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann jeder mit GRÜNEN zusammen arbeiten, der das will.
> 
> Angeln wird dadurch in meinen Augen aber mittel- bis langfristig abgeschafft werden.
> 
> ...



Nö, aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen glaube ich dass angeln dadurch eben nicht abgeschafft wird.

(Ich rede aber auch nur aus Erfahrungen aus RLP, Saarland und Hessen. Habe zwar mal in BW gewohnt, abeber die Typen dort sind echt misstrauisch und fangneidisch Gastanglern gegenüber. Könnte sein dass sich das übertragen liesse auch auf andere.)

Man muss mehr gemeinsame Aktionen durchführen um den Dialog zu fördern.
Die Jäger haben das auch quasi ohne relativ großen Aufwand geschafft. Aber anderes Kapitel, andere Lobby usw.


Für Angler würde es wie gesagt bedeuten:
Ansetzen bei Weiherreinigung Frühjahr/Herbst usw. Anschließend gemeinsamer Eintopf mit Pressebericht...


Andere Aktionen und Informationsaustausch wie z. B. Fledermaus oder Bienensterben. Möglicher Gesprächstoff z. B.:

Habe in nem großen Gartengebiet z. B. keine Fledermäuse mehr. Dieses Jahr noch keine Biene, nur 1 Hummel+ 1 desorientiert fliegende Hornisse gesehn (Hier wimmelts normal davon, aber auch von konventioneller Landwirtschaft...)

Auch die Nachtigallellen sind platt bis auf 1 Paar sehr weit entfernt in den Weinbergen...

Da muss man ansetzen. Gemeinsame Schnittmengen, Gemeinschaftsaktionen.

Ist nicht mein Verdienst, aber in meinem Heimatdorf hat inzwischen der hartgesotteneste konventionelle Bauer- und Jugendfreund auf Öko umgestellt und ist trotzdem bei den schwarzen. (ich bin nirgendwo, daher kann ich mit allen reden...)

Gemeinsame Schnittmengen. Irgend so ein Mist aus der Grundschule...

Der aktuelle Trend liegt leider eher bei so gemeinsamen Feindbildern... Freundlicher Wink mit dem Zaunpfhal...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Es gibt mit anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN und deren Kumpel Tschimpke vom NABU, die glasklar Angler aussperren und rauskaufen wollen, KEINE Schnittmenge. 

Appeasementpolitik mit GRÜNEN, NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten hat uns zur heutigen desaströsen Situation geführt, mit bereits vielen weiteren geplanten Verboten (natura2000 ein Stichwort)..

Da hilft NUR NOCH kämpfen..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792


----------



## raubangler (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



hans albers schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein abstruser vergleich ???
> 
> naja ,niveau lässt grüssen..
> 
> ...



Naja, ich wollte mal was Positives über die GRÜNEN schreiben.

Ich bin nicht als Deutscher auf diese Welt gekommen und somit fehlt mir ein wenig der pawlowsche Reflex bei bestimmten Wörtern.
Sorry....


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Frame schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr noch keine Biene, nur 1 Hummel+ 1 desorientiert fliegende Hornisse gesehn (Hier wimmelts normal davon, aber auch von konventioneller Landwirtschaft...)



Ich möchte mich hier auf Grund von NICHT VOM FACH nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Deswegen ... ist nur ein Kommentar.
 Aber ich habe einen Freund der mir das mit den Bienen erklärt hat (der hatte Bienenvölker, jetzt nur noch eins was er aufgepäppelt hat mit Zuckerwasser). Der Winter war ******* und das Frühjahr auch. Die Ernte der Bauern ebenso. Was machen die Bauern hier... damit die Ernte nicht so verkorkst ausfällt wurde alles schnell todgespritzt und lieber neu gesät. 
 Das hat fatale Auswirkungen auf die Tierwelt denn 1 2 warme Wochen hatten wir wo die ersten Bienen ausgeflogen sind, die fressen dann natürlich den gespritzten Mist und verenden an Durchfall (wusste ich bislang auch nicht das eine Biene Durchfall bekommen kann).

 Über die Grünen wollte ich mich auch auslassen... ich lasse es aber weil das hier kein Forum ist für politische Dinge. SCHNAPPATMUNG wenn ich nur GRÜNE höre.


----------



## UMueller (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und hier *bitte bei der Angelpolitik bleiben und nicht allgemein werden* - da haben die GRÜNEN genügend verbrochen und tun das noch als parlamentarischer Arm der ökomanen, spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie mit erbschleichenden Drückerkolonnen um NABU, BUND, PETA, WWF, Greenpeace (Nachtangelverbot, Angelverbote, Besatzverbote, Aufhebung Hegepflicht etc.) etc..



Wo geht es denn in den beiden Filmen ums Angeln ?
Hast du doch gestartet diesen trööt.


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Im Volksmund ist der Fischereischein der kleine Jagdschein. Und rein politisch gesehen betrifft es sowohl Jäger als auch Angler was politisch abläuft. Von daher völlig angebracht der Beitrag sowie die Videos.


----------



## UMueller (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Thomas startet einen wie ich finde allgemeinen Thread und sagt dann "Bitte bei Angelpolitik bleiben und nicht allgemein werden".#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Siehe Artikel am Ende (sollte man halt ganz lesen), da ist der Angelbezug klar hergestellt:


> Wenn man sieht, wie aktiv und kompetent hier die Kollegen der Jagdseite sind, und wie peinlich bis gar nicht da wieder die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei - ob Land oder Bund - sich und ihre Themen einbringen, können die Angelkollegen in NRW froh sein, dass die Niederlande nur um die Ecke sind - oder wenigstens Niedersachsen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aus vielen an sich richtigen Dingen wie Müllvermeidung oder Trennung, Pflichtpfand, oder auch Öko-Strom wurde oft ein fettes Geschäft ohne rechten Sinn.





Frame schrieb:


> Was glaubts Ihr eigentlich hinter Euren rosa Wolken vom Fangvergnügen wo die Gewässer "in diesem unseren Land" inzwischen wären ohne die die hier inzwischen fast täglich "vertoifelt" werden?
> 
> Jo, sicher haben die Grünen auch alten Peripherdreck am Stecken,
> 
> Stinkt mir wie hier immer allgemein verhetzt wird:m)



Hier wird nichts verhetzt. Man kann die Grünen auch mit Argumenten als unwählbar entlarven. Ist dann mühsamer aber feiner, kommt aber auf das selbe raus.

Die Grünen haben bisher nicht nur nicht das geringste für den Naturschutz getan, sondern im Gegenteil, diesem auch z.T. erheblich geschadet. Und das tun sie weiter.

Die Grünen machen sich im Umweltschutz stark, das ist was völlig anderes und geht zu einem großen Teil hart auf Kosten des Naturschutzes. 

Öko-Strom und erneuerbare Energien z.B. hätten von einer echten Naturschutzpartei komplett abgelehnt werden müssen. Sowas kann man nur dem Deutschen Dämel als positiv verkaufen. Atomkraft "Nein Danke" und weg mit dem Kohleabbau. Ebenso dämlich wie kurzsichtig und kontraproduktiv.

Leben in einer vielleicht saubereren, aber biologisch völlig verarmten Natur und nach Möglichkeit abseits und außerhalb derselben. Das ist das wahre Credo der Grünen. Populismus pur um Wählerstimmen zu erhaschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Immer sind wir uns ja nicht einig, Ralle, aber hier schon ;.-))))


----------



## Frame (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier wird nichts verhetzt. Man kann die Grünen auch mit Argumenten als unwählbar entlarven. Ist dann mühsamer aber feiner, kommt aber auf das selbe raus.
> 
> Die Grünen haben bisher nicht nur nicht das geringste für den Naturschutz getan, sondern im Gegenteil, diesem auch z.T. erheblich geschadet. Und das tun sie weiter.
> 
> ...



Also wirklich selten sowas dämliches *von Dir* gelesen|uhoh: 
Verrate mir dann doch mal wo das weltweit derzeit einzige endgültige Endlager für Atommüll existiert?

Viel Spass beim finden, mögen die 4 Elemente Wasser Erde Luft und Feuer dabei helfen|wavey:.

Bin raus. Rechnets Euch ganz einfach aus
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/wirtschaft/ueber-34-000-tonnen-bauern-spritzen-immer-mehr-pflanzengift-26886924

Die Zahlen sind allerdings nicht so recht vergleichbar mit Vorjahren und erfassen auch nur Pestizide und nicht den andern Mist der noch gesprizt wird... Halmstrecker, Halmkürzer, Entlaubungsmittel usw...


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ... Atomkraft "Nein Danke" und weg mit dem Kohleabbau. Ebenso dämlich wie kurzsichtig und kontraproduktiv...



mein gott ralf, wieviel läuse sind dir denn über die leber gelaufen, ich kenn dich ja gar nicht wieder.
bräuchtest auch nen spiegel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Wenn man überlegt, wie es in den 80 zigern war.
Der Rhein war eine Kloake, aber voll Fisch. Zwar mit Geschwüren und wenigen Arten, aber aufgrund der Nährstoffdichte voll.

Das Benzin war verbleit und es gab keine Katalysatoren. Diesel hatten keine Filter und die Kronos Titan verklappte Giftmüll in der Nordsee. 

Es hat sich auch durch die Grünen sehr viel getan. Aber heute geht mir die Partei durch linksgerichtete naturferne Politiker immer mehr auf den Sa... 
Wenn man Politiker wie Roth, Löhrmann, Özedmir sieht, fragt man sich, was die noch mit Natur zu tun haben.

Hier in NRW sind die Grünen schon lange beteiligt und es werden Wasserkraftanlagen in kleinen Flüssen gebaut um die letzten frei wandernden Aalbestände zu zerhacken, die Nitratwerte immer Trinkwasser sind immer noch viel zu hoch und die Flüsse bei uns immer noch begradigt und versandet. 
Angelvereine werden mit Landesmitteln von intakten Gewässern betrieben, die 50 Jahre lang befischt wurden#q. Jetzt herrscht dort Angelverbot und das Gewässer verlandet.
Ich werde diese Partei nie mehr wählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Angelvereine werden mit Landesmitteln von intakten Gewässern betrieben, die 50 Jahre lang befischt wurden#q. Jetzt herrscht dort Angelverbot und das Gewässer verlandet..


Und genau darum gehts hier, in einem Anglerforum.

Und diese Beispiele gibts ja nicht nur aus NRW..

Angler arbeiten an den Gewässern, praktisch mit der Hand am Arm, es kommen alle möglichen Arten zurück, dann auch seltene oder geschützte, dann auch mal Otter oder Biber.

Dann kommt gleich der GRÜNE (pöhse Hetze: oft der vegane Halbtagsgmynasialkunstlehrer (natürlich beamtet) von vor Ort oder seine arbeitslose SozPäd-Freundin) oder seine Kumpels der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und Konsorten, die fast überall Behörden durchseucht haben, um dann das Gewässer VOR den Anglern zu schützen.

*VOR den Anglern, die erst dafür sorgten, dass es da überhaupt was zu schützen gibt....*

Alles was da zu schützen ist, kam erst durch Angler und ist trotz Angeln und Angler ja bereits da!

*Schützt Menschen vor solchen Schützern, das ist auch besser für die Natur!
*
Als die Arbeit gemacht werden musste, da haste keinen GRÜNEN gesehen, keinen vom NABU, keinen vom BUND...

Wenn die Arbeit gemacht ist und es ans aussperren geht, dann sind diese Bürosesselfurzer aber gleich an vorderster Front zu finden...

Solche Beispiele für solches Vorgehen oder den Versuch dazu durch GRÜNE und ihre Schützerkumpels der spendensammelnden, ökomanen Schützerindustrie (Angler pflegen oder renaturieren Gewässer und werden dann dafür ausgesperrt) kenne ich persönlich aus B-W und Hessen, von Erzählungen auch aus  NRW, NDS, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und die Aufzählung ist sicher noch nicht vollständig....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Jose schrieb:


> mein gott ralf, wieviel läuse sind dir denn über die leber gelaufen, ich kenn dich ja gar nicht wieder.
> bräuchtest auch nen spiegel



Es ist ganz einfach.

Eine ungebremst wachsende Menschheit  kann auf Dauer nicht mit "erneuerbaren Energien" versorgt werden, ohne  dass dafür Naturraum in unverantwortlichem Ausmaß zerstört wird.  Braunkohleabbau schafft wertvolle Naturreservate, wenn man auf die sog.  Rekultivierung verzichtet. Atomkraft ist die einzige Möglichkeit auf  kleinstem Raum genügend Energie zu erzeugen, um unsere Gesellschaft zu  versorgen. Dort hätten reichlich Gelder zur Verbesserung der Sicherheit  und der Weiterverwendung der Abfälle investiert werden müssen. Und ob so  ein Reaktor im Ausland an der Deutschen Grenze hochgeht, oder in  Deutschland selbst, macht letztlich keinen Unterschied. Gibt auf  jedenfall ein riesiges Naturreservat für Jahrhunderte. 
Wenn man  sieht, wie die Natur in den letzten 5 Jahren geschändet wird, alles im  Namen der "erneuerbaren Energien", kann man nur noch ko**en. 
Und dieses verdammte grüne Gesocks trägt reichlich Schuld daran mit. 
Und  um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen machen sie sich auch noch stark  dafür, den Menschen aus dem Rest der verbleibenden Natur auszuschließen.  Ob Angler, Jäger oder ganz einfach Naturinteressierte, die sollen da  weg damit möglichst wenig Menschen verstehen lernen, wohin diese grüne  Dreckspolitik uns bringt. 


Betreten für Menschen verboten. Nicht für Harvester und Kettensägen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

ich höre mich nicht widersprechen....
:g:g:g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine ungebremst wachsende Menschheit  kann auf Dauer nicht mit "erneuerbaren Energien" versorgt werden, ohne  dass dafür Naturraum in unverantwortlichem Ausmaß zerstört wird.



Das ist eine völlig korrekte Aussage, die in ähnlicher Form übrigens sogar in den entsprechenden Studiengängen für Energietechnik vermittelt wird. Nur, dass man dort halt abgeschwächt von einer Beeinflussung der Natur spricht.

Stromerzeugung für eine Industriegesellschaft, inklusive Elektromobilität, ist nie naturverträglich.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Braunkohleabbau schafft wertvolle Naturreservate, wenn man auf die sog.  Rekultivierung verzichtet.



Diese Aussage ist auch korrekt, aber gesellschaftlich völlig inakzeptabel. Ich stamme aus einer Braunkohleregion (Lausitz). Was die Tagesbaue hier für Dramen für die Leute (Umsiedelung) und die Natur (Zerstörung ganzer Landschaftsräume) ausgelöst haben, ist unbeschreiblich. Klar, wenn man alles plattgemacht hat und die Leute weg sind, kann sich die Natur wieder entfalten. Das gilt aber auch für Tschernobyl. #h



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man  sieht, wie die Natur in den letzten 5 Jahren geschändet wird, alles im  Namen der "erneuerbaren Energien", kann man nur noch ko**en.
> Und dieses verdammte grüne Gesocks trägt reichlich Schuld daran mit.



Eine in die Zukunft gerichtete Gesellschaftspolitik muss sich fragen, wie sie in der Zukunft ihre Energieversorgung sichern will. Und da spielen regenerative Quellen eine wichtige Rolle, genau wie meiner Meinung nach Atomstrom eine Rolle spielen wird. Von der Kohle müssen wir weg. Das ist eine umweltzerstörende Dreckstechnologie aus dem vergangenen Jahrhundert. 

Man muss nur offen und ehrlich sagen, dass all dies zu Lasten der Natur gehen wird. Das ist ein nicht wegzudiskutierender Fakt. Es gibt keine naturverträgliche Art der Energieversorgung für Industriegesellschaften. 

Was man den Grünen hier anlasten muss, ist deren verlogene Argumentation. Wobei ich mir bei denen nicht mal sicher bin, ob es bewusst falsche Aussagen sind oder ob die meisten schlichtweg die Zusammenhänge nicht verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir bei denen nicht mal sicher bin, ob es bewusst falsche Aussagen sind oder ob die meisten schlichtweg die Zusammenhänge nicht verstehen.


jo, einseitige Mangelernährung (vegetarisch/vegan) und Globuligläubigkeit führt nicht zwangsweise zu höheren Hirnleistungen...
|evil:|evil:|evil:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jo, einseitige Mangelernährung (vegetarisch/vegan) und Globuligläubigkeit führt nicht zwangsweise zu höheren Hirnleistungen...
> |evil:|evil:|evil:



|supergri
Ich befürchte, die Probleme liegen tiefer. 

Einer meiner Professoren hat mal gesagt: "Mit dem Hirn ist es wie mit einem Gemüsebeet: Gießen hilft nur, wenn was zum Wachsen da ist." #h


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> |supergri
> Ich befürchte, die Probleme liegen tiefer.
> 
> Einer meiner Professoren hat mal gesagt: "Mit dem Hirn ist es wie mit einem Gemüsebeet: Gießen hilft nur, wenn was zum Wachsen da ist." #h




Hallo,

oder nach Fontane: "Gegen eine Dummheit, die in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## ayron (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist eine völlig korrekte Aussage, die in ähnlicher Form übrigens sogar in den entsprechenden Studiengängen für Energietechnik vermittelt wird. Nur, dass man dort halt abgeschwächt von einer Beeinflussung der Natur spricht.



Zudem sollte man bedenken, dass der Mensch nachweislich jede neu erschlossene Energiequelle zusätzlich genutzt hat. Das erschleißen von Öl als Energiequelle hat zum Beispiel nicht zu einem Rückgang der Kohlenutzung geführt. Ebenso die Kernkraft, die neuen Energien werden einfach auf den alten Verbrauch aufgeschlagen.
So Nobel, dass auch alles klingt....so lange die Saudis noch genugen Reserven an Öl haben, die sie für 5$ das Barrel aus dem Boden pumpen können, dann wird sich weltweit erst einmal garnichts ändern.


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Hallo Angelkammeraden, normalerweise schreibe ich im Internet nichts über Politik und Religion das bringt nur Ärger mit sich, aber ich muss schon sagen es gibt noch Hoffnung, hier wurden wirklich viele gute Meinungen geäußert, denen ich nur beipflichten kann!  Auch ich bin ein Mensch der die Natur sehr liebt und unbedingt dafür plädiere sie zu schützen und sie zu erhalten, jedoch kann auch ich dieses bei den Grünen in keiner Art und Weise erkennen das dies durch ihre Politik stattfinden soll. ...[edit by Admin - fürs Angeln vollkommen wurscht]...und hilft der Natur nicht im geringsten, im Gegenteil es werden sogar Umweltprojekte gefördert die sich jeglicher Fachkenntniss entzieht. ..siehe Komoran.

Lg Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> [...]jedoch kann auch ich dieses bei den Grünen in keiner Art und Weise erkennen das dies durch ihre Politik stattfinden soll. ..[edit by Admin - fürs Angeln vollkommen wurscht]....
> Lg Michael



Wohin soll sich eigentlich der Thread hier noch bewegen ? |kopfkrat
 ... 
vom Niveau her ist er sowieso schon unter den Stammtischen der Hinterwäldler nach 2 Promille ...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wohin soll sich eigentlich der Thread hier noch bewegen ? |kopfkrat
> ...
> vom Niveau her ist er sowieso schon unter den Stammtischen der Hinterwäldler nach 2 Promille ...




Hallo,

was hast Du gegen Fontane?#h

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Das war schon editiert, bevor Toni das gepostet hatte, er meinte es eben trotzdem nochmal posten zu müssen, da musste ich es dann auch bei ihm editieren..

Alles gut..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wohin soll sich eigentlich der Thread hier noch bewegen ? |kopfkrat
> ...
> vom Niveau her ist er sowieso schon unter den Stammtischen der Hinterwäldler nach 2 Promille ...



Wieso? Alles nachweislich richtig, was hier geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieso? Alles nachweislich richtig, was hier geschrieben wurde.



aha .. naja dann #d
vll. solltest du, Thomas, Michaels Posting nicht editieren, damit jeder weis, wie hier getickt wird ...
 |rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aha .. naja dann #d
> |rolleyes



Deine Antworten hatten auch schon mal mehr Substanz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deine Antworten hatten auch schon mal mehr Substanz.



Ich politisiere hier nicht,
vermisse nur die Einhaltung der AB Regeln ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aha .. naja dann #d
> vll. solltest du, Thomas, Michaels Posting nicht editieren, damit jeder weis, wie hier getickt wird ...
> |rolleyes


Selbstverständlich wird sowas unseren Regeln hier entsprechend editiert (innerhalb 5 Minuten nach Erstellung!!).

Die auch Du anerkannt hast. 

Da wieder zu zitieren obwohl es bereits editiert war von mir, ist auch.........

Und damit hier wieder zum Thema.

DAnke


----------



## UMueller (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ob so  ein Reaktor im Ausland an der Deutschen Grenze hochgeht, oder in  Deutschland selbst, macht letztlich keinen Unterschied. Gibt auf  jedenfall ein riesiges Naturreservat für Jahrhunderte.
> Radikaler Naturschutz mal zu Ende gedacht. Gibs zu du bist ein Menschenfeind.
> Wenn man  sieht, wie die Natur in den letzten 5 Jahren geschändet wird, alles im  Namen der "erneuerbaren Energien", kann man nur noch ko**en.
> Ich kotze schon lange, weil da soviel schief läuft.
> ...



Bewahre uns uns vor den Grünen, aber ganz besonders vor schwarz-grün, denn dann wird mein obiges Szenario "Moorforelle" normaler Wahnsinn.#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Jose schrieb:


> auch wenn das eine das andere umfasst sollte man Umweltschutz nicht mit Naturschutz verwechseln.
> 
> und Tierschutz ist nochmal ne ganz andere nummer.
> 
> ...



Seit wann gehört die Natur nicht zu unserer Umwelt?
Da gibt es nicht viel auseinander zu halten. 
Wenn schon differenzieren, dann zwischen Klimaschutz auf der einen und Natur und Umweltschutz auf der Anderen Seite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

immer nett beim Angeln bleiben - dannnggeeee..


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

und dem Klimaschutz wird alles untergeordnet, es sei denn die Kohle der Industriellen steht auf dem Spiel, Aber solange man mit Klimaschutz viel Geld verdient, wird Umwelt-Natur und sogar Tierschutz mit Füßen getreten


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Jose schrieb:


> weil Politik eben mehr umfasst als nur "wer reglementiert angler" und "wer reglementiert angler nicht".


Hier DEFINITIV NICHT!!

Hier ist das genau das der Punkt und alles andere, allgemeinpolitische, aus gutem Grunde NICHT erlaubt.


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...ACHTUNG!!!!
> ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen...



ebend


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Aber DISKUTIERT wird das allgemeinpolitsche HIER laut Regeln trotzdem NICHT, sondern nur das angelpolitische..
Das dafür gerne..


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

[edit by Admin - die GRÜNEN bauen angelpolitisch so viel Sche... .  dass man weder allgemein-, noch gemeinpolitisch werden muss, wenn hier nur Angelpolitik erlaubt ist, sondern sich darauf beschränken kann]

PS. Das ist keine allgemeine Politik sondern nur Gemeine Politik


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Zitat von *Ralle 24*
> 
> 
> Und ob so  ein Reaktor im Ausland an  der Deutschen Grenze hochgeht, oder in  Deutschland selbst, macht  letztlich keinen Unterschied. Gibt auf  jedenfall ein riesiges  Naturreservat für Jahrhunderte.
> Radikaler Naturschutz mal zu Ende gedacht. Gibs zu du bist ein Menschenfeind.



Nee, überhaupt nicht. Ich bin ein Feind davon, Menschen aus der Natur auszusperren und diese Natur gleichzeitig zu zerstören helfen. Angeln und Jagen gehört zu unserer Natur, wie das sammeln von Pilzen, Kräutern und Beeren. Und wer das verbieten will und/oder wie auch immer dafür sorgt, dass es dazu keine Möglichkeit gibt, der ist mein Feind. Und da stehen die Grünen ganz weit oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Vanner (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nee, überhaupt nicht. Ich bin ein Feind davon, Menschen aus der Natur auszusperren und diese Natur gleichzeitig zu zerstören helfen. Angeln und Jagen gehört zu unserer Natur, wie das sammeln von Pilzen, Kräutern und Beeren. Und wer das verbieten will und/oder wie auch immer dafür sorgt, dass es dazu keine Möglichkeit gibt, der ist mein Feind. Und da stehen die Grünen ganz weit oben auf der Liste.



Da bin ich voll bei dir. #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Hab neben anderen FDP - Kontakten auch Kubicki direkt Bescheid gestossen:
https://www.facebook.com/kubicki.wo...1793617557322013&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}

mal sehen......


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

OH, da wird der Kubicki aber jetzt zittern, von wegen:"Bescheid gestossen"!
Ich finde deine Selbstüberschätzung manchmal zum Lachen.
Da geht es in SH jetzt um Machtpositionierung und was galaubst du, was die beteiligten Parteien ihr Wahlgeschwätz von gestern noch interessiert, so der Wähler/Angler doch ohnehin daran gewöhnt ist belogen und betrogen zu werden?
Dennoch möchte ich mich ausdrücklich für deine angelpolitischen Aktivitäten bedanken, du machst wenigstens etwas, im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Gebe Dir vollkommen recht - würden mehr Angler (respektive Verbände - zuvörderst deren Job, dafür werden die bezahlt) Bescheid stossen, würde auch mehr passieren ..

Warum das Selbstüberschätzung sein soll - keine Ahnung, es ist schlichtes Bescheid stossen, Meinungsäußerung.. 

Was hast Du schon getan, um diese anglerfeindliche Koalition zu verhindern???


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Ich mache, so wie die Meisten hier, das was im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten geht, dass Kreuzchen an der vermeindlich richtigen Stelle, alle paar Jahre wieder!
Da ich nicht bei Fraztzebook bin, entfällt die Möglichkeit die du jetzt wahrgenommen hast z.b..
Die bequeme Zeichnung von diversen Petitionen geht natürlich auch.
Ansonsten im Verein, versuche ich die Kollegen davon zu überzeugen die Verbandsmitgliedschaft  zumindest zu überdenken!
Die Vereinsarbeit wird von dir ja allgemein auch immer gering gechätzt, daher wird das in deinen Augen sicher nicht reichen?
Allerdings gehört die Angelpolitik nicht zu meiner Lebensaufgabe.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

tja nu - erhellend...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Da ich mich jetzt auch ein wenig in Facebok rumtreibe, hab ich mir erlaubt den Grünen man was in Ihre Palaverbeiträge zu schreiben.

https://www.facebook.com/B90DieGruenen/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf

Ich nehme an, das wird bald gelöscht. Drum hier in Kopie:

>>>>>>>>>>>

_Ihr Grünen seid für mich nicht viel besser als die AfD. Auf andere Weise natürlich, aber ebenso populistisch. Wer von Euch war denn in der letzten Zeit mal draußen in der Natur und hat sich angesehen, was die tollen erneuerbaren Energien da anrichten? Welche Antworten und Lösungen habt ihr denn in der Frage der Energieversorgung von morgen? Dass die durch erneurbare Energien gewonnen Kapazitäten niemals ausreichen, den Energiebedarf einer ständig wachsenden Bevölkerung zu decken, ist schon lange kein Geheimnis. Doch selbst wenn, um welchen Preis?_

_Geht mal raus und spaziert um die Windräder. Zählt dabei die zerschredderten Vögel. Geht mal in die Wälder und schaut Euch an, wie dort in bisher nicht dagewesenem Umfang abgeholzt und mit Douglasien aufgeforstet wird. Sogar in sog. Naturschutzgebieten. Ganze Ökosysteme werden den erneuerbaren Energien geopfert. Das Artensterben geht derweil genauso munter weiter, wie die ungebremste Vermehrung unserer Spezies. Nicht nur das. Deutschland importiert den Großteil seines Holzbedarfes, vorwiegend aus Osteuropa. Dort werden ebenfalls ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste Wäler abgeholzt. Uralte und unter Naturschutz stehende Bestände werden dort eingeschlagen um das Holz nach Deutschland zu verschaffen. Gleichzeitig verklappen wir Millionen tonnen von Gülle auf unseren Feldern um entweder Getreide für den Export nach China, oder für die Erzeugung von Biodiesel. Alleine aus Holland importieren deutsche Landwirte ca. 1,4 Millionen tonnen Gülle pro Jahr. Was tut Ihr dagegen? Wiesen und Felder werden bis an den Wegrand genutzt und Gift gespritzt bis zum abwinken. Und wo der Landwirt ausnahmsweise mal nicht bis an den Wegrand kommt, mulcht die Gemeinde im Rahmen der Verkehrssicherheit, selbst im Wald. _

_Der Insektenbestand ist in vielen Gebieten um bis zu 80% zurückgegangen, Tendenz steigend. Die diesjährige Meisenbrut verhungert zu einem großen Teil, weil die Eltern nicht genug Nahrung heranschaffen. _

_Und Ihr faselt von der Bedeutung einer sauberen Umwelt. Eine saubere Umwelt ohne Biodiversität. Mit Wiesen ohne Blumen, ohne Schmetterlinge und Käfer. Eine saubere Umwelt mit halbwüchsigen Baumplantagen, aber ohne Altwälder._

_Sauber jedenfalls, wenn nicht eines der alten AKW´s an der deutschen Grenze in die Luft fliegt. Sauber, wenn der doofe Wind nicht den Dreck der anderen in unser Land wehen würde. _

_Das Hauptproblem, nämlich die ungebremste Vermehrung des Menschen, auch und vor allem in unserem Land, packt ihr nicht an. Gefährlich, sowas kann Wählerstimmen kosten. Aber eben die Wurzel des Übels. _

_Dafür macht ihr Euch für die Einrichtung neuer Naturschutzgebiete stark. Gebiete, aus denen der Mensch ausgesperrt wird in der irrigen Meinung, man müsse nur die Natur sich selbst überlassen, dann käme schon alles in Ordnung. Extensive Land- und Forstwirtschaft, schonmal gehört ? Angler und Jäger sind in euren Augen Bösewichte. Menschen, die nur den natürlichen Überfluß ernten. Legitim und seit Jahrtausenden ohne Schaden geschehen. _

_
_

_Nein, ich bin weder Jäger noch Ökospinner. Ich lebe seit über 50 Jahren in und mit der Natur und sehe den rasanten Niedergang. So wie ihn jeder sieht, der mit offenen Augen durch die Natur geht. Ihr aber kommt aus Euren Büros nicht raus und wisst überhaupt nicht, was ihr da anrichtet. Ihr lebt in einer Phantasiewelt, deren Utopien ihr für eure populistischen Kreuzzüge nutzt._




_Ihr seid schlicht und einfach unwählbar._


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Treffer - versenkt?


----------



## hans albers (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

ähm...

warum wird das jetzt alles den grünen angelastet ???

is mir zu pauschal und hau-drauf geschreibe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



hans albers schrieb:


> ähm...
> 
> warum wird das jetzt alles den grünen angelastet ???
> 
> is mir zu pauschal und hau-drauf geschreibe.



Was Ralle da schreibt ist weder pauschal noch hau-drauf. Ein wesentlicher Teil der grünen "Vordenker" ist ganz einfach zu ungebildet, um einschätzen zu können, welch fatale Auswirkungen die Durchsetzung bestimmter Beschlüsse hat bzw. wie weltfremd allein der Versuch ist, diese durchzusetzen. Und da hat Ralle auf seinem Fachgebiet erheblich mehr Durchblick und ich vermutlich auf meinem (Kraftwerkstechnik).

Zum mangelnden Durchblick kommt natürlich eine ganz erhebliche Portion ideologischer Verblendung. 

Hier ein weiteres Beispiel: Die Grünen haben auf ihrem Parteitag das Ende des Verbrennungsmotors beschworen. Hinterfrage mal, wie man sich das ganz praktisch vorstellt, von der Gewinnung der notwendigen Rohstoffe zur Batterieherstellung bis hin zum Thema Reichweite, Preis, Stromabrechnung bei Ladevorgängen etc. Du wirst dich wundern, welch seltsame Antworten du auf diese Frage erhältst (falls du überhaupt welche bekommst). Da gehen die Grünen nämlich davon aus, dass sich gesellschaftliches Leben zukünftig nur noch in Ballungsgebieten mit umfangreicher Infrastruktur zum berühmten Car-Sharing abspielt. Nix Landleben, nix 100 km Fahrt zum Baggersee.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Für mich ist Ralles Beitrag auch eher etwas undifferenziert. Allerdings kann ich da nicht auf konkrete Punkte einzugehen. Das wiederum hätte mit allgemeiner Politik-Diskussion zu tun, die hier untersagt ist. Daher lasse ich es.


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Treffer - versenkt?



aber sicher!
mit dem knieschuss geht unser ralf unter, mit fliegenden fahnen - aber unter: selbstversenkt!

was er an argumenten anführt, gehe ich konform, hätte sogar noch etliche andere argumente gegen die menschInnen in grün.
ist aber larifari - weil von dem, wofür die mal begrüßt angetreten sind, ist heute (siehe heutige versammlung und "die 10 roten linien") eigentlich nichts mehr übrig.

ich frag dich aber, ralf, haste auch die anderen parteien heimgesucht?
 wäre das mindeste - es sei denn, mit parteien die kein umwelt- oder sonstiges lied  singen, da hättest du nun erst recht nix am hut.

ich brems mich lieber, weil ich jetzt eher politisch argumentieren müsste, eine anmerkung sie mir aber erlaubt:

du deklarierst die grünen als schlicht unwählbar.
frag ich doch gleich penetrant "wer wäre denn wählbar???"


gar nicht wählen zeigt nur, dass man von diesem sytem nix begriffen hat, von der art der mehrheitsfindung.

wer nicht wählt gibt allen, vor allem den idioten, einen blanko-scheck.

ich hab gelernt, "man kann sich nicht nicht-verhalten".

also: wen denn wählen bzw warum sich so an den grünen abarbeiten und all den schwarzgelbbraunroten die facebook-seiten nicht vollschreiben?

frust auskotzen usw usw und dann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Jose schrieb:


> ich brems mich lieber, weil ich jetzt eher politisch argumentieren müsste, eine anmerkung sie mir aber erlaubt:
> 
> du deklarierst die grünen als schlicht unwählbar.
> frag ich doch gleich penetrant "wer wäre denn wählbar???


Richtig - weil hier Anglerforum und die Grünen als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindistrie nachgewiesen die anglerfeindlichste Partei sind, daher hier auch NUR im anglerischen Sinne zu diskutieren.
Und da sind sie in meinen Augen (aus Anglersicht) eben schlicht eine unwählbare Verbots- und Aussperrpartei.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Das Ding ist, dass ich sehr angelfreundliche Grüne kenne, die zumeist auch selber angeln und dass ich sehr angelfeindliche Grüne kenne. Letztere gehören dann auch meist zu der Vegi-Front. Eines der größten Probleme der Grünen besteht für mich darin, dass sie das Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit teil aus dem Auge, teils völlig aus dem Auge verloren haben. Dort wo sie es nach haben, denken sie es nicht konsequent durch. Würden sie es konsequent durchdenken und als oberstes Prinzip anerkennen, dann hätten sie auch keine Probleme mit den Anglern. (Vermutlich hätten sie dann auch wieder mehr Wähler.) Die Grünen sind für mich aber inzwischen auch nur noch eine Lobby-Partei. Nur das sie eben Lobbyist der Spenden-Industrie sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Mein Reden - und Angler und Angeln leidet drunter:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind für mich aber inzwischen auch nur noch eine Lobby-Partei. Nur das sie eben Lobbyist der Spenden-Industrie sind.


----------



## UMueller (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

@ Ralle
Du kannst den Grünen ja viel anlasten aber ich finde man sollte fair bleiben. Zum Beispiel die viele Gülle geht nicht auf deren Konto sondern das Deutschland mittlerweile sehr viel Fleisch exportiert und wir dadurch zuviel Massentierhaltung haben und es entstehen noch immer Ställe. Maßlosen Pestizideinsatz ebenfalls nicht. Die Grünen standen stets für eine extensive Landwirtschaft möglichst nachhaltig und Öko. Den Harvestergerechten Holzeinschlag auch nicht. Die hohe Brennholznachfrage entstand als das Heizöl vor einigen Jahren noch extrem teuer war. Die ungebremste Vermehrung der Spezies Mensch. Dafür machst du die Grünen verantwortlich???#d#d
Den Biogaswahnsinn kannste denen ja noch mitanlasten,dessen maßlose Förderung aber schon nicht mehr. Windkraft und geschredderte Vögel ist auch zu reißerisch formuliert. Sicher gibt es Vogelschlag durch Windräder. Wesentlich schlimmer ist da die Wasserkraftförderung und da stehen die Grünen leider voll dahinter. Die Wasserkraftproblematik wurde von dir als Angler aber nicht einmal erwähnt.:m
Na beim nächsten GAU wirst du wahrscheinlich schon wissen wer die Schuld hat. Ideologisch verblendete halt.#h
Mein Fazit. Die Grünen sind für mich schon lange nicht mehr wählbar da sie die Probleme durch die Agrarindustrie nicht angeht.Ja nicht einmal mehr richtig anprangern. Stattdessen wollen sie den Menschen raus aus der Natur haben. Die werden Mühe haben die 5% zu schaffen.


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



UMueller schrieb:


> ...Stattdessen wollen sie den Menschen raus aus der Natur haben...



gewagte these...

sicher ist, sie wollen regieren.
und auf keinen fall das gute geld verlieren.

alles andere folgt marketing-strategien.

ps: im übrigen waren es in meinem bekanntenkreis überwiegend grün-follower, die auf holzpelletheizungen auf/umgerüstet haben. sic!


----------



## UMueller (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Jose schrieb:


> gewagte these...



Finde ich nicht wenn man sich die "Empfehlungen" für die FFH Gebiete mal durchgelesen hat. Da sollte so viel rein nach deutschem Naturschutzrecht. Da herrscht dann schon mal Betretungsverbot.



UMueller schrieb:


> Stattdessen wollen sie den Menschen raus aus der Natur haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Ihr Grünen seid für mich nicht viel besser als die AfD._




Sogar weitaus schlechter!

Hier in MV hat die Afd z.B. einen Antrag gestellt zur Reduzierung des Kormorans(welcher von der roten Landesregierung abgelehnt wurde). Auch um den Nandu ging es da(der aber für Angler eher unwichtig ist).

Wortlaut im Anhang.....


----------



## gründler (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Als Landwirt bist du heute geknebelt.

Also entweder du tanzt nach der Eu und ihren Vorgaben oder du machst dein Hof zu.

Viele wissen doch gar nicht was heute so auf nen Hof abgeht.

Warum sind alle kleinen Höfe gestorben??? Weil sie die Auflagen nicht erfüllen konnten oder wollten und nicht weil sie kein Bock mehr hatten (Ausnahmen gibt es sicher,aber in der Minderheit).

Zu BGA's, diese sprießen doch nur so aus'n Boden weil man dafür viel Geld kriegt, bezahlt mit euren Steuern und mit euren Stromkosten.

Die Pestizide sucht sich auch nicht der Landwirt aus,die kriegt er vorgeschrieben wie oft wie lange usw.er spritzen muss und das ganze wird haargenau GPS überwacht.

Das gleiche gilt für Tierhaltung wir fressen Schwein aus Dk und Nl und die kriegen unser Fleisch geliefert,man hat das ganze Landwirtschaftssystem unterworfen und umgedreht und daran ist nicht der einzelne Landwirt/Bürger schuld.

Das gleiche gilt auch fürs Holz/Wald/NSG's/FFH's ..etc.unterworfen und genebelt ist das alles zusammen mit seinen Angestellten.

In wie fern jetzt einzelne Partein daran mitschuld tragen....kann sich jeder selbst drüber schlau googeln.

|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, dass ich sehr angelfreundliche Grüne kenne, die zumeist auch selber angeln und dass ich sehr angelfeindliche Grüne kenne.



Kannste auch auf NABU,Bund, etc.übertragen...ebenso das-je höher der Verband in der Hierarchie steht-die Vernunft der Ideologie weicht.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Eines der größten Probleme der Grünen besteht für mich darin, dass sie das Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit teil aus dem Auge, teils völlig aus dem Auge verloren haben



Deren Interpretation von Nachhaltigkeit,sollte jeden in Alarmbereitschaft versetzen..ist aber auch kein Wunder.

An Wahlständen triffste oftmals auf Grüne,denen man lieber 4 Jahre Biologie/Ökologienachhilfe als Landes-oder Bundespolitik verordnen möchte.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Würden sie es konsequent durchdenken und als oberstes Prinzip anerkennen



Müssten sie ihre "Pippi Langstrumpf" Denke ablegen..sie werdens lernen..oder weiter in der Bedeutungslosigkeit landen.

Mein Bedauern über letzteres,würde sich aber in sehr überschaubaren Grenzen halten.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Hoffentlich verfolgt die Beiträge hier einmal ein Entscheidungsträger der "Grünen".
 Einige der bösesten Beiträge gegen sie, kommen von Menschen die eher der Muster-Vorstellung eines Grünen entsprechen, die Otto-Normal Wähler von Ihnen hat.
 Während viele Grüne von grüner Politik reden, setzen Andere das als Lebensgedanke um.
 Verbitterte Enttäuschung anstatt Verteidigende Worte lesen sich halt so, wenn Endtäuschte sich abwenden.

 Als naturbegeisterter Angler, habe ich es schwer auch nur eine Partei zu sehen die Ich wählen mag.
 Andere haben es dort einfacher, weil Sie nur das Eine oder das Andere wollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verfolgt die Beiträge hier einmal ein Entscheidungsträger der "Grünen".
> Einige der bösesten Beiträge gegen sie, kommen von Menschen die eher der Muster-Vorstellung eines Grünen entsprechen, die Otto-Normal Wähler



Bernd,grüne Mustervorstellung schaut mittlerweile ganz anders aus.

Deren neues Wahlvolk, kennt Natur nicht selten nur von der begrünten 30m² Dachterasse der üppig dimensionierten Bestlagen-
wohnung(Pelletheizung und Photovoltaik inkl.) oder dem Zweitwagen E-Car Ausflug zum aktuellen Szene Biergarten im Grünen...Leute die sich neue grüne Politik auch leisten können

Etwas überspitzt aber für viele echte Naturfreunde ist Grün nur noch eine Partei,welche primär Luxusproblem Gestresste, Realitätsverweigerer und 2%ige Minderheiten bedienen möchte.

Ich hab sie bis ca. Mitte der 90er gewählt..auch unter dem Hintergrund als Angler und damit auch Naturfreund mit Verantwortung etwas bewegen zu können.

Bei den Grünen der letzten 10 Jahre,würde ich mir eher freiwillig  in den Fuß schiessen als sie nochmals zu wählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

als Angler (darum, UND NUR DARUM gehts hier) kanste alles mögliche wählen ausser eben GRÜNE - warum GRÜNE nicht, dazu gibts genug Beispiele - auch den Thread hier.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Gibt aber aus Anglersicht noch 'ne  Steigerung zu Grün..

Grüne Bevormunder und dazu  noch schlafmützig kuschende Verbände..soll es geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

du willst mir nur wieder Blutdruck machen..
:g:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Neenee..bin ja selbst erst dem Horror entkommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bernd,grüne Mustervorstellung schaut mittlerweile ganz anders aus.
> 
> Deren neues Wahlvolk, kennt Natur nicht selten nur von der begrünten 30m² Dachterasse der üppig dimensionierten Bestlagen-
> wohnung(Pelletheizung und Photovoltaik inkl.) oder dem Zweitwagen E-Car Ausflug zum aktuellen Szene Biergarten im Grünen...Leute die sich neue grüne Politik auch leisten können
> ...



Ich kann Dier da gut folgen....Ich habe sie noch etwas länger gewählt.
Aber auch mich haben sie längst verschreckt.
Halt eine Partei für den bessergestellten Städter mit schlechtem Gewissen.

 Ralle wird mich killen...:q
Aber an Ihn hatte ich gedacht, als Beispiel eines früheren typischen Grün-Wähler.
 (Ich weiß nicht was er wirklich gewählt hat, aber sein Naturschutzverständnis erscheint mir, durch und durch grünes Urgestein. Wobei Ich da gar nicht so weit ab liege..:q)

 Ja ich kann alles wählen Thomas, aber lieber würde Ich eine Partei wählen der ich noch vertraue.
 Da aber wird es mau...|kopfkrat, auch wenn Alle auch gute Leute haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Jose schrieb:


> ich frag dich aber, ralf, haste auch die anderen parteien heimgesucht?



Nein. Warum auch?

Keine Partei nimmt so für sich in Anspruch für eine gesunde und intakte Natur einzustehen, wie die Grünen. Und keine Partei macht sich so vieler Verbrechen gegen eben diese Natur zumindest stark mitschuldig wie die Grünen.
Das ist ein Haufen Heuchler, bestenfalls Dilettanten, die nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung davon haben, was sie anrichten oder anrichten wollen. 
Stark sind sie darin, den Menschen, hier vor allem Angler und Jäger, aus der Natur zu verbannen und diese "sich selbst zu überlassen" was gleichbedeutend mit dem Niedergang vieler Ökosysteme ist.
Und sie haben keine Antworten. Antworten, wie sie ohne Atomkraft und Kohle den Energiebedarf decken wollen. Nur leere und hohle Phrasen mit denen sie die vegangeschädigten Hirne militanter, naturentfremdeter Fleischverachter und Bambistreichler grade noch so erreichen.

Keine Partei ist so verlogen und inkompetent im Bezug auf ihr politisches Ziel, wie die Grünen und keine Partei ist derart negativ gegenüber uns Anglern eingestellt.


----------



## Jose (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

lieber ralf,
antworten darf ich dir eigentlich nicht, weil ich politisch argumentiere.
die tatsächlichen "verbrechen gegen die natur" fanden ohne beteiligung der grünen statt.
und das wirklich einzige, was deine tiraden gegen die grünen stützt, ist die tatsache, dass die anderen parteien thema natur einfach ausblenden und somit super-unangreifbar sind.

klar sind die grünen beliebig  - wir in nrw dürfen uns ja jetzt freuen: niemand wird uns angeln einschränken wollen -  wird sich aufgrund zurückgefahrener regelungen wieder dreckmäßig erübrigen.
und die kleinen wasserkraftwerke werden weiter und vermehrt klappern am bach usw. usw. usw.

aber wenigstens mal abgerotzt...
klingt für mich irgendwie nach enttäuschter 'liebe'.

du darfst unbehelligt weiter schreiben, da völlig apolitisch...


und nicht dass eine/r glaubt, ich würde grün wählen. seit 25 jahren nicht mehr


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Die Grünen sind ja damals entstanden, als Chemieabfälle auf der Nordsee verklappt oder verbrannt wurden, als der Rhein Schaumberge verursachte, die Bäume starben und der Wintersmog mit verbleitem Benzin die Luft zum Atmen raubte. 

Jetzt haben die Grünen sich durch ihren eigenen vergangenen Erfolg neue Themen gesucht und damit auch neue Wähler.


----------

